# Cyberpunk 2077



## tommers (Aug 31, 2018)

No thread for this yet?



The bit with the ricochet shots made me laugh.  If they do this well then it could be amazing.  I'd like the ability to customise my character and just walk around the city doing future 80s things.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Sep 5, 2018)

This will definitely be amazing. I used to play the tabletop RPG with filthy squatters. There seems to be a table top RPG rinse occurring with Call of Cthulhu in the pipeline too




Call Of Cthulhu
both evolve the table top RPG`s ... this is the way .. if they could only nail the MMO side of things ..


----------



## Epona (Sep 15, 2018)

I was excited for it a year or 2 ago, but with more recent news it seemed like it was going to be more FPS than RPG and the spark fizzled out

This is sounding like it has some RPG elements, so am cautiously interested...


----------



## tommers (Sep 17, 2018)

As Rab Florence pointed out in the latest Consolevania (which is the best show about video games by the way and you should totally watch it) nobody says "I've got news as big as my balls" except for characters in bad video games.

Which has kind of tempered my excitement.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 17, 2018)

Interesting article on this game
Cyberpunk 2077 Doesn't Have To Be Progressive, But It's When the Genre is Most Exciting


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 24, 2018)

I did find that interesting. Laura has an interesting perspective on things.
It is fascinating to think how a rule set up for a D&D style game designed to stop players turning into an over powered tank can run up against themes of identity. 
Also how as a designer to you take rules from such a setting and adapt them for a new audience and environment.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good.


.


----------



## Ming (Jun 10, 2019)

Looks very good.


----------



## tommers (Sep 3, 2019)

The voodoo boys and the animals?!?

I mean, what the fuck. Is there the mime gang from Warriors as well?


----------



## MooChild (Sep 4, 2019)

Looking forward to this one


----------



## Rivendelboy (Oct 7, 2019)

This does look good. Not sure my ps4 will make it that far to 2020


----------



## NoXion (Jan 16, 2020)

It's been delayed until September(!)









						Cyberpunk 2077 delayed to September
					

CD Projekt Red had originally promised April 16, 2020




					www.polygon.com
				




At least that will give me plenty of time to finish Doom Eternal.


----------

